# Only been one week and VOILA'!



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Bella was diagnosed with some ugly allergies and broke out with bumps and red scaly welts all over her. Took her to the vet last Friday for a skin scrape to make sure it wasn't mange and I'm happy to say she was negative for mange but positive for allergies......She was put on antibiotics for 21 days and 75 mg of benadryl 3 times a day. After just one week of treatment her hair is growing back and she looks great! I also put her on a limited ingredient grain free diet by Natural balance. Here are some before and after shots just one week in 

*BEFORE*


























*AFTER*


















*And just a random cute one showing off her muscley shoulders lol! Her chest was all red welts to and they are gone  
*


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh wow the hair loss on her back was really noticeable! nice job getting her cleared up she looks much better!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

meganc66 said:


> oh wow the hair loss on her back was really noticeable! nice job getting her cleared up she looks much better!


Thanks Meg  She was looking terrible just a week ago but thanks to Lisa aka Performanceknls and a little credit to the vet, along with lots of TLC she is looking like her name again......beautiful


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow, poor girl in the before shots. She is looking so much better!!! Her fur looked kinda brindle if I didn't know it was a rash, lol. So glad she is getting back to old self


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Poor Bella  Glad to hear she is feeling better though.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> wow, poor girl in the before shots. She is looking so much better!!! Her fur looked kinda brindle if I didn't know it was a rash, lol. So glad she is getting back to old self


LOL! I thought the same thing Amy!



kg420 said:


> Poor Bella  Glad to hear she is feeling better though.


Thanks Krystal  she hasn't acted any different through it all. Still a goofy playful girl lol!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad she's looking and feeling better! Tho Kane says Bella looked good anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

She looks much better, I bet she is feeling better too. Glad you figured out what was wrong and that it wasn't mange


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

k8nkane said:


> Glad she's looking and feeling better! Tho Kane says Bella looked good anyway. :thumbsup:


Lol! Thanks.....Bella loves your boy 


Carriana said:


> She looks much better, I bet she is feeling better too. Glad you figured out what was wrong and that it wasn't mange


She is feeling great! But as I said she never acted any different  I'm more than glad its not mange!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am so happy she is better! YAY allergies sucks but looks like you got a handle on it.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm glad she healed up so quickly!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I am so happy she is better! YAY allergies sucks but looks like you got a handle on it.


Thanks Lisa and thanks for helping me  She is starting to get the shine back in her coat and it has all grown back 



Celestial88 said:


> I'm glad she healed up so quickly!


Me too!! Thanks kiddo


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

That had to suck. Glad she is doing better. Happy 4 you guys


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

im glad bella is all better  i hate those stupid allergies.. pheonix has had issues this year too


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow she looks great!! My pup has skin issues, like really bad dandruff. Did a skin scrapping and found nothing (ie mites, mange etc). She was put on the same thing as you dog, antibiotics(for any skin infections she might get or have from itching) and benadryl 3X/day but we have had no luck! Even got Epi-sooth conditioner and a new medicated shampoo and are in the process of changing her food!! My old AmStaff would get red from allergies but nothing like this!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Didi said:


> Wow she looks great!! My pup has skin issues, like really bad dandruff. Did a skin scrapping and found nothing (ie mites, mange etc). She was put on the same thing as you dog, antibiotics(for any skin infections she might get or have from itching) and benadryl 3X/day but we have had no luck! Even got Epi-sooth conditioner and a new medicated shampoo and are in the process of changing her food!! My old AmStaff would get red from allergies but nothing like this!


I believe Bella's is more environmental and something I may have used on her at one point treating her for demo mange. Her mange is gone but I did change her food before I took her in for a skin scrape almost two weeks ago and the food which is NB LID grain free doesn't seem to be bothering her. I would definitely do a food change seeing as how your girl isnt responding to the meds. Natural Balance has the grain free limited ingredient diets such as chicken and sweet potato which is what Bella is eating right now. NB also has other protein sources you can try as well such as venison. I also add salmon oil to her food which is great for the skin and coat. When treating for allergies it is all trial and error until you see what can work for your dog


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I believe Bella's is more environmental and something I may have used on her at one point treating her for demo mange. Her mange is gone but I did change her food before I took her in for a skin scrape almost two weeks ago and the food which is NB LID grain free doesn't seem to be bothering her. I would definitely do a food change seeing as how your girl isnt responding to the meds. Natural Balance has the grain free limited ingredient diets such as chicken and sweet potato which is what Bella is eating right now. NB also has other protein sources you can try as well such as venison. I also add salmon oil to her food which is great for the skin and coat. When treating for allergies it is all trial and error until you see what can work for your dog


Yeah we switched to grain free and are almost done with the mixing of foods so she will be on straight grain free in a day or two. I have been looking up a lot of things to try and we are working on it. Being in MN, the dandruff will just get worse in the winter if I dont try and nip this in the butt now!! :hammer:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad it wasnt manage and that you got it under control quickly. Bella is a beautiful girl.


----------

